# New pictures for the Mutations guide!



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought I would post this request here because more people visit this forum than any other. A new member superluvrgurl noticed that many of the pictures in the Mutations sticky have been removed by photo bucket. Cannuck came up with the idea of getting some new photos up. We have a lot of blank spaces there now and I'd like to replace the pictures with ones that won't be removed. If any of you have pretty pictures that are a good representation of a specific mutation please post them here so I can save them and post the to the Mutations Guide. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Whiteface Cock
Cinnamon Pearl Hen


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cinnamon Pearl


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe I could use 2 pictures for each one. I'm having a hard time finding pictures that show the tail and everything that shows the mutation as well as the sex.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Maybe I could use 2 pictures for each one. I'm having a hard time finding pictures that show the tail and everything that shows the mutation as well as the sex.


I think that would work.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a Heavy pied, normal grey, and two pics of our heavy pearl pied whiteface cock!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oops! This is the back view I wanted to post :blush:


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chico i have been told many times is a beautiful pied and have been asked to use his picture in a couple of pricing guides and Belle is a lutino pearl but he prearling is very hard to see because it is so close in colour to her body colour
Chico








Belle


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've discovered that I can't add the pictures one at a time so I'm going to have to gather them all, save them to my computer and attempt to do a mass picture post. The drag of it is I probably have to redo all the text because it will put all the pictures in a big clump. So don't think I have passed you up. I just can't post them 'till I have them all.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres a pic of my cinnamon Max. i have a lutino, but someone here probably posted a pic of one already lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Is max a young Cinnamon male or a female. I still need a Lutino. Belle is a Lutino Pearl.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Is max a young Cinnamon male or a female. I still need a Lutino. Belle is a Lutino Pearl.


he molting right now, but hes a male
i can post a pic of freya, shes a female lutino
here you go


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think we do have a lutino picture yet  So post away! Beautiful cinnamon too!


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> Oops! This is the back view I wanted to post :blush:



wow nice tiel u got there....is it a normal whiteface or....thanx!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

For the first page I still need: 
Gray female
Gray Pearl
Gray Whiteface
Lutino Male
Mature Cinnamon male
And There are a few more rare types I need too:
Fallow
Silver
Olive
Yellow Cheek
Pastel


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

athalia said:


> wow nice tiel u got there....is it a normal whiteface or....thanx!!


Thank you! Mr. Maggie is a whiteface pied pearl male. It appears that alot of pied whiteface pearls retain their pearls even if they are males 
I am going to breed him with a whiteface pearl hen next season and hope to get a show bird out of the clutch! The hen I have chosen comes from a line of show birds.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> For the first page I still need:
> Gray female
> Gray Pearl
> Gray Whiteface
> ...


Doesn't Allen have a fallow??


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi there...heres my tiels..

1st tiel(whiteface)
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#115
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#7
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2#66

2nd tiel(whiteface cinnamon)
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#100
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#123
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#231

3rd tiel(will anyone tell me what mutation isit?thanx)well it has red eyes and it has slightly pearl....
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#129
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2/Random_cockatiels_pics#95
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2#242
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2#243
http://athalia123.multiply.com/photos/album/2#244

sorry i dun really know how to upload e pics


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

If he has red eyes I would think (Sue can likely confirm) he is an albino (lutino whiteface) I'm not sure if they can have pearling though. Beautiful Birds that you have though!


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

thanx Cannuck..actually i have 2 of them...1 of them is sittin on her eggs rite now(thought shes a he all along.haha)...they r not fertile though...


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

athalia said:


> thanx Cannuck..actually i have 2 of them...1 of them is sittin on her eggs rite now(thought shes a he all along.haha)...they r not fertile though...


Mr. Maggie was thought to be a female by his previous owners. He was 5 when he came to me. Didn't have the heart to change his name so we added Mr. to it. These gender confused tiels are quite something


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

haha...didnt see that cumin..Mr + Maggi:thumbu:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Cannuck is right it IS a Lutino Whiteface. However you have some other mutations bleeding thru. This is a gorgeous combination. The Cinnamon Gene can bleed thru onto the Lutino gene creating what is sometimes called a Dirty Lutino. I prefer to call it Cinnamon Lutino or Lutino Cinnamon. Since yours is a Whiteface Lutino and you have that touch of Cinnamon Pearl bleeding thru you have a great combination which probably has no name. Suffice it to say you have a Lutino Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl. What a beauty! That would be a great choice to show how different mutations can combine!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got a Dooby and a Daisy, if you want to use them I don't mind. Dooby is grey with a little white patch at the back of his head.....does that mean split to pied? Daisy is a Pearl, I know that because Sue has told me before. LOL.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Many people say the spots mean split to Pied however I read a paper once on Cockatiel genetics and the author says that any amount of pied feathers IS pied. I love the way he put it. "It just the extent to which the Pied gene expresses itself" So Plukie do you have lots of pics in the gallery? I could go thru and see if I can find one that shows lots of Daiseys body!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Many people say the spots mean split to Pied however I read a paper once on Cockatiel genetics and the author says that any amount of pied feathers IS pied. I love the way he put it. "It just the extent to which the Pied gene expresses itself" So Plukie do you have lots of pics in the gallery? I could go thru and see if I can find one that shows lots of Daiseys body!


I've read that in quite few articles too. ButterBall in a pied 90% clear, so I would think those with the white spot are maybe 5% clear??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't heard of the percentage referred to as clear but rather the amount of pied feathers (yellow or white) determines whether or not a bird is considered clear. For example 98% Pied is considered clear pied (almost no dark feathers). Certainly 90% pied would be considered heavy pied (a large # of Pied feathers) as Kim says "Heavily Pied". Any bird with less than 50% would be considered a light pied. It almost seems backwards I think because in English "light" has 2 meanings. In this case it means a small amount.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I went thru the Cockatiel gallery and I think I have almost enough to fill the first page. I still can't find a picture of a Mature Male Cinnamon!...Anyone?...Anyone? Also a Mature male Pearl. I know they look just like a Normal gray but I want to keep it accurate.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiki is an emerald... Do U want him?? If I can get a good pic that is.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tike2 said:


> Tiki is an emerald... Do U want him?? If I can get a good pic that is.


Wow! That is a mutation that I have never come across! I would love to see a picture!

I think we should definately add an emerald mutation! What are your thoughts Sue?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Female lutino - Gracie









Whiteface normal female - Cookie









Lutino male - Sunny (will post an adult photo in the next couple of days)

I can post more of the others but i think their mutations have been covered...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are great Bea. I still can't locate one here of a mature Cinnamon male. I may have to go fishing elsewhere.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiki, who is called an Emerald is very hard to photograph as I can see the olive in his feathers very well, but photos just don't pick it up very well and he ends up looking just light grey... also am embarassed as you can see what a mess his wings are after that fellow clipped them and messed them up so bad. 










And of course Torch, the turd bird as I call him...  He is so full of "it"...  Love um to bits, he even looks mischevious in pics. 










Feel free to use or not use.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

did u get a pic from the gallery of Little Mikey for pastelface?? u know what i have anyway so let me know if u need any pics


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tiki is beautiful! I have never seen a bird that color before!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i do have the folowing if you still need them

Gray female
Gray Pearl
Gray Whiteface
Lutino Male
Fallow


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think all my 'tiels have been covered.. (though I'm not sure)

Is there any that you still need, Sue? I'd be happy to post photos if need be.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I think all my 'tiels have been covered.. (though I'm not sure)
> 
> Is there any that you still need, Sue? I'd be happy to post photos if need be.


Is Jasper a light pied?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cannuck2007 said:


> Is Jasper a light pied?


Yep he is, and I think Squeak is as well, just don't see it as much as Jasp.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it would be great to show the difference between light pied and heavy pied and Jasper would likely be perfect to show light pied.

What are your thoughts Sue?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the pic of Tiki. I will use that. I do want to show some variations of pied as well. and some combination mutations. Like Cinnamon Pearl pied. WF Lutino Cinnamon Pearl!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Plukie I would love to use a Picture of Daisey!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well..... I'll post photos of Jasper, if you want to use them you can.

Jasper - Light Pied


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I originally made that thread but I'm not sure why the pics are no longer showing. I left it as is but Cannuck told me about it..anyways, here are my two. Baby is a grey female and Ziggy is a pied. Let me know if you need specific pics. I have plenty.


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Yes Cannuck is right it IS a Lutino Whiteface. However you have some other mutations bleeding thru. This is a gorgeous combination. The Cinnamon Gene can bleed thru onto the Lutino gene creating what is sometimes called a Dirty Lutino. I prefer to call it Cinnamon Lutino or Lutino Cinnamon. Since yours is a Whiteface Lutino and you have that touch of Cinnamon Pearl bleeding thru you have a great combination which probably has no name. Suffice it to say you have a Lutino Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl. What a beauty! That would be a great choice to show how different mutations can combine!!!


ya they look as if they are dirty...my sis used to think that way.didnt enter my lutino whiteface cinnamon pearl in previous competition...haha!!anyway thanx for e help...ever ask around but all dun really know what my tiel mutation is..


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is shadow my wf male grey penelope is my grey female sparkles is my grey pearl i think


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Many people say the spots mean split to Pied however I read a paper once on Cockatiel genetics and the author says that any amount of pied feathers IS pied. I love the way he put it. "It just the extent to which the Pied gene expresses itself" So Plukie do you have lots of pics in the gallery? I could go thru and see if I can find one that shows lots of Daiseys body!


No, but I could put some in there for you.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Plukie said:


> No, but I could put some in there for you.


You can also post them directly to this thread. It would save a bit of work for Sue


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

ya Sue just wanna help u out since i know how to upload e pics..


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

2nd part...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

sweetrsue, I have plenty of pictures if you may need more. I have pretty good ones of male lutinos and female pearls. I also have a female lutino pearl.

Oh! and Tike2, I have fallen in love with Tiki. You made me search for an emerald myself.. ugh.. I don't want to wait for new birds! I'm also eying a dominant yellow cheek as well.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on Tiki, he is very pretty. His breast feathers also hold a tint of olive, but very hard to pick up in a photo. And his crest has one feather with a glint of white, looks like someone dropped a spatter of shinny white paint on it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know if you still want Theo's, but I'll put photos in and from there, you can decide if you need to use them or not.

*Theo -*Female Cinnamon


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Solace I saved one to use!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I love that first picture of Theo Solace!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are all great photos! Althalia Your birds look like Cinnamon Whiteface to me. Is that correct. Not sure the color is coming thru. Allen Do you have a picture of Shadow that shows more of his body?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i can do one for you


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Allen. I want to feature it in the base colors!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*My Tiel Mutations If You still need them!!*

















Cinnamon Whiteface Lutino With Blue Eyes {Female}








Whiteface Lutino {Male}








Cinnamon Pearl Pied {Female}








Gray Pearl {Female}








Heavy Pearl Pied {Mature Male}








Very Heavy Pied {Mature Male}


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is what i have 
wf pearl female
wf fallow male
wf male
wf cinnamon pearl female
female grey
grey male
pearl female
wf heavy pied female
pied male
lutino male
cinnamon pearl female


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Allen I want to see a picture of your wf fallow male? I never saw one before!!
You can message me unless your posting the pic here. Thanks, Melissa


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are 3 of shadow if you want some better let me no


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

White Face Pearl Female (young)










White Face Pearl Male (adult)










Pearl Split to pied Male (young)










Pearl Pied Male (Adult) 










Cinnamon Pearl Female (Adult)










White face Female (adult)










Normal Grey Male (Adult)










White Face Cinnamon Pearl Female (Young)










Cinnamon Pearl Male (Young)










Grey Male (Young)










Pied Female(left) Male (right) (Young)










Lutino Female (young) 










Silver Pied Female (Adult)










Emerald Pied Male (Adult)


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

The mutations that I posted if you need photos let me know!!
WF Lutino Male
WF Blue eyed Cinnamon Whiteface Lutino Female
Cinnamon Pearl Pied Female
Heavy Pearl Pied Male That Didn't Loose His Pearls yet at 2 years old
Heavy Pied Male
Gray Pearl Female


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I would love to see some pics when you get a chance Allen?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohh Wow he's pretty!! Is he the brownish white? He is awesome


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes he is i need to get a better pic of him


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are some more 1st and third is penelope my my grey female split to pied
the 2nd one is sparkles my pearl female and the 4th is my wf fallow unless you shine a light close to his eyes you cannot see his red eyes


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as requested bye sue here are some very clear pics i just took


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I finished posting all the pics to the new Mutations Guide but Thank You anyway Allen.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Thank You Everyone!*

Well I used the pictures that I could. Some were too large so I cropped them. Some were too small and when I tried to resize the photos they were too fuzzy. I needed to show certain aspects of their markings which some pics showed better than others. The one of Aly's Baby was perfect to show the tail barring and wingspots. Thank you for that Aly! I loved all the pics and wished I could have used them all but I didn't want to go too far beyond the basics because I could have gone on forever. Thanks Again Everyone!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Well I used the pictures that I could. Some were too large so I cropped them. Some were too small and when I tried to resize the photos they were too fuzzy. I needed to show certain aspects of their markings which some pics showed better than others. The one of Aly's Baby was perfect to show the tail barring and wingspots. Thank you for that Aly! I loved all the pics and wished I could have used them all but I didn't want to go too far beyond the basics because I could have gone on forever. Thanks Again Everyone!!!


You did a great job of it too Sue! I would have had such a hard time choosing from all the great pictures! Thanks for filling in the blanks for us!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No problem! It was a lot of work and I was sick during most of it but in the end it was very satisfying.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW! I'm enjoying seeing these photos! I've gone to the guide to get a better idea of what Holly might be, I'm more confused now then ever. I first thought she was pied, but now I don't know what she is. I will try to get a decent photo of her in a bit in hopes that some of you can tell me what she is.

Terri ~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure we could help with that. Looking forward to the picture!


----------

